# Slapton Sands Closed



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 23, 2018)

This is not on the POIs, but a lot of vans used to overnight in the monument car park.

The road was damaged by severe storms a few months ago and the road has been closed completely, so there is no access to the car park.


----------



## harrow (Jun 23, 2018)

Edina said:


> This is not on the POIs, but a lot of vans used to overnight in the monument car park.
> 
> The road was damaged by severe storms a few months ago and the road has been closed completely, so there is no access to the car park.



They will have to use the camping club site.


----------



## barryd (Jun 23, 2018)

I once stopped in the main beach car park there in Early January in a horrendous snow storm and it was getting dark.  Completely empty of course, I even bought a ticket and some local actually bothered in the morning to stomp across in 6 inches of snow to tell me there was no overnight camping allowed. :idea-007:


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 23, 2018)

That’s buggered my plans looks like my southern tour will have to start at Weymouth and then work my way across to Kent then up to to Attleborough.


----------



## Nigel L (Jun 24, 2018)

Was also planning to visit a bit later in the year.
Anyone know for how long it will be closed?


----------



## harrow (Jun 24, 2018)

What I would say in you use the camping club site, 

the inland streets by the tower inn are VERY narrow

The Tower Inn - Slapton B&B, Pub and Restaurant - near Torcross


----------



## 2cv (Jun 24, 2018)

Look what happens when there are no motorhomers to keep an eye on things! Fisherman robbed of haul at sea off Devon's Slapton Sands - BBC News


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 9, 2018)

After reading on a fishing forum that it is possible to reach the car park from t'other end, we had a tootle out there this morning. Went via Totnes, Kingsbridge and along the estuary (pretty route) to Torcross, all decent roads and bus routes with a few of the usual narrow places. The car park is open and usable, but the toilet block is boarded up. 

Had a crab sandwich lunch at Torcross and a good trip home - Exeter to Slapton car park about an hour and a half.


----------

